# I thought I would intro u guys tomy herps



## shonny (Mar 20, 2009)

*Here area few of them ..... *


*











*


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful! 

Got enough diamonds there? or is it the same one? :lol:


----------



## KaaTom (Mar 20, 2009)

They are gorgeous, how many do you have all together??? LOL


----------



## shonny (Mar 20, 2009)

*a few more*


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 20, 2009)

Clearly, you have taste!!! Your collection is beautiful! I like the jungles


----------



## shonny (Mar 20, 2009)

few more again!!!!!!!


----------



## Omgitschris (Mar 20, 2009)

beautiful snakes, anyone would be happy with a collection like that  how many do you have ?


----------



## shonny (Mar 20, 2009)

more......


----------



## snake_boy (Mar 20, 2009)

wow. got enough?
nice snake to


----------



## shonny (Mar 20, 2009)

last ones of the pythons


----------



## shonny (Mar 20, 2009)

*our beardie*


----------



## KaaTom (Mar 20, 2009)

Nicks grown up, he doesnt look sure about the snake though *hehe*


----------



## shonny (Mar 20, 2009)

*Last ones.*

Lizards and the turtle....


----------



## shonny (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Serpent, Nicole and Chris,

And i have 21 pythons atm and 10 lizards and the kids have 4 turtles.


----------



## shonny (Mar 20, 2009)

Serpent I have 2 diamonds they were twins they are gorgeous little guys


----------



## thals (Mar 20, 2009)

ahhh that baby turt is positively adorable!


----------



## Jarden (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh so jelous man !!! nice snakes!


----------

